# Harman P61A vs Heatilator PS50



## jcbart (Sep 23, 2011)

Recently purchased a Harman P61A  for my 2400 sq ft split level home.  Hoping to seriously cut down on my gas bills this upcoming winter.  Problem is, while at the dealer, I saw the Heatilator PS50.  It's about half the cost of the P61A, though nowhere near as nice looking.  I see, however, that it is a solid, albeit bare bones especially in the looks department, stove.  The P61A will be installed by the dealer and will come to about $5,000 total including everything.  The Heatilator would run about $2,600 fully installed.  Hmmm?  I realize I'm getting 11,000 more BTU with the P61A, but that price difference.  Any suggestions or opinions?  I have the option to change my purchase for one week as the P61A hasn't been ordered yet.  The stove will be in the main living area where everyone can see it.  Maybe a super-nice hearth pad could dress up the Heatilator?


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Sep 23, 2011)

The p61 is a real nice looking stove.
My stove is capable of burning 6.5 lbs per hour.
I originally thought I  would need the more btu's considering my house is just over 2000 sq feet  two story.
However last winter I never ran it over heat level 3 of 5 which is somewhere around 4.5lbs.
And 90 percent if the time heat level 2 is all it took.  Which is 3.25 per hour.
So I guess what I am saying is perhaps you could get away with a smaller stove.

Perhaps more people will chime in on what rate they burn to help you get an idea of what you will need.


----------



## lessoil (Sep 23, 2011)

After weeks of research  and talking to Harman owners and also using this forum, we went with the Harman.
Our P61 install/stove was over $4000 and I too wondered if we had picked the right one.
This will be our 4th year with the stove and it will have paid for itself by next Spring.
The warranty/design and Harman owners helped us make the choice.
The first year we burned very dirty pellets. The stove did a great job burning these
pellets while other stoves were choking on them!
If i had it to do over again, I would pick Harman.
Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Sep 23, 2011)

jcbart said:
			
		

> Recently purchased a Harman P61A  for my 2400 sq ft split level home.  Hoping to seriously cut down on my gas bills this upcoming winter.  Problem is, while at the dealer, I saw the Heatilator PS50.  It's about half the cost of the P61A, though nowhere near as nice looking.  I see, however, that it is a solid, albeit bare bones especially in the looks department, stove.  The P61A will be installed by the dealer and will come to about $5,000 total including everything.  The Heatilator would run about $2,600 fully installed.  Hmmm?  I realize I'm getting 11,000 more BTU with the P61A, but that price difference.  Any suggestions or opinions?  I have the option to change my purchase for one week as the P61A hasn't been ordered yet.  The stove will be in the main living area where everyone can see it.  Maybe a super-nice hearth pad could dress up the Heatilator?



IMHO, you are comparing apples to bananas. If your wallet says spend the $2600, then thats what you do. If you do go with the Harman, you won't regret it.


----------



## BIGISLANDHIKERS (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't know much about either stove.  When I was looking for my first pellet stove the looks was very important.  Probably too important.  After owning for a while the looks will become less of an issue and the performance, reliablity and function will become more so.  The size of the ash pan, the size of the hopper, the ease of cleaning and maintenance and other stuff became more important than looks.

BIH


----------



## summit (Sep 24, 2011)

Heatilator stove is a very basic stripped down top feeder (I believe very basic quad guts). Harman has a better burn system.... also the Heatilator unit has no heat exchanger, just a flat plate: your dealer will call it a plenum. The harman has an actual (very large) heat exchanger.


----------



## simplicityfarmgirl (Sep 29, 2011)

summit said:
			
		

> Heatilator stove is a very basic stripped down top feeder (I believe very basic quad guts). Harman has a better burn system.... also the Heatilator unit has no heat exchanger, just a flat plate: your dealer will call it a plenum. The harman has an actual (very large) heat exchanger.



And what diffence will the heat exchanger make?  I am trying to make this same decision but I am putting my stove in the basement where NO ONE will see it.  I just want something that will work well with few problems and is affordable.  Do you Quad.Heatilator folks out there like your stoves??  What about an Enviro or Englander?  I just don't know if it's worth it to spend all that extra mopney on a Harman, even thought people love them.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Sep 29, 2011)

Take a look at some of my recent post (pics included). I have a lot of info on the CAB50 and PS50. Both are great units. They are not Harmans and not in the same league as a Harman but they are very nice units.

Eric


----------



## jcbart (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes Eric, I have read all of your posts regarding the PS50, and I do believe it is a solid performer, especially for the money.  But after all was said and done, we went with the Harman P61A.  Installation should be within the next week or so.  I'll post pics when it's finished.  Really looking forward to life with a pellet stove.  Thanks for all of the replies.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Sep 29, 2011)

jcbart said:
			
		

> Yes Eric, I have read all of your posts regarding the PS50, and I do believe it is a solid performer, especially for the money.  But after all was said and done, we went with the Harman P61A.  Installation should be within the next week or so.  I'll post pics when it's finished.  Really looking forward to life with a pellet stove.  Thanks for all of the replies.





Thanks you will be happy.  With only a couple hundred bucks difference why did you not take the P-68?

Eric


----------



## jcbart (Sep 29, 2011)

Good question Eric.  To be honest, I didn't even think about it.  And you are right, the price difference is minimal between those two models.  I really, Really, REALLY wanted the XXV (absolutely love the look of it) but liked the idea that the P61A had the extra 11,000 BTU.   I wonder why Harman makes both the P61A and P68 being they are so close to each other in performance and cost?  Why not eliminate the P61A and just go with the P68?  One other thing I wanted to add is that after reading countless threads on this site, I opted to have the outside air kit installed.  My dealer originally said I didn't need it because the stove was going into a wide open, drafty room.  But after reading the responses here, I decided to opt for it anyway.  For the record, the dealer was fine with my decision and didn't try to talk me out of it.


----------



## PJPellet (Sep 29, 2011)

jcbart said:
			
		

> Good question Eric.  To be honest, I didn't even think about it.  And you are right, the price difference is minimal between those two models.  I really, Really, REALLY wanted the XXV (absolutely love the look of it) but liked the idea that the P61A had the extra 11,000 BTU.   I wonder why Harman makes both the P61A and P68 being they are so close to each other in performance and cost?  Why not eliminate the P61A and just go with the P68?  One other thing I wanted to add is that after reading countless threads on this site, I opted to have the outside air kit installed.  My dealer originally said I didn't need it because the stove was going into a wide open, drafty room.  But after reading the responses here, I decided to opt for it anyway.  For the record, the dealer was fine with my decision and didn't try to talk me out of it.




I think you are gonna love that P61A.  My neighbor has one and it's awesome.  I bought a P43 because my house is too small for a P61A and I love my little P43 too.  You can always add the extra fancy trim and stuff too if you didn't already buy that.  I think the Harmans are nice and quiet.  I have the P43 right next to my recliner in the living room and can hear the tv across the room with no issues.  As a matter of fact the stove is quieter than the fan I use in the summer to keep me cool.


----------



## mascoma (Sep 29, 2011)

kinsman stoves said:
			
		

> jcbart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I got my 61A my dealer told me I didn't need the larger unit for the size of my house, I had my doubts.  
Turns out the 61A rarely (if ever ) runs at full tilt and you can't sit within 25ft of it if it does hit high or you'll melt.


----------



## 3650 (Sep 29, 2011)

double yer fun, buy two heatilators for the price of the harman....lol.


----------



## jcbart (Oct 21, 2011)

Wanted to update everyone on how things are going.  Just had 2-1/2 tons of Homestead pellets delivered from pellets.com.  I have a ton of Hamers waiting for me at the place where I purchased my stove.  Will take a couple of trips in my SUV to get those home.  So I will try my first winter with my new stove with 3-1/2 tons of pellets.  Also, the installers both said they recommend an OAK.  The main installer said salespeople always recommend against one, but he believes in them for every install and said I made the right call in insisting on having one installed.  Thanks to this forum, I realized I needed one.  I'll start a new thread and post pics when it's all said and done.


----------



## Idahokid (Nov 16, 2011)

We like are Heatilator.It's a work horse.It heats a 2000 square foot house on medium all winter.We also have a quad wood stove upstairs just in case.It's so easy to use also.The 80lbs hopper was a nice feature also.Can clean it in twenty minutes.Can buy a nice fly rod with the extra money.lol.It's all what works for you.Take care.


----------

